# Fly tying - Let’s see yours!



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Been tying about 8-10 months now. Get most my inspiration from guys on Instagram or YouTube. Tie a bunch of different stuff and then I just throw the same 2-3 flies I’m confident in haha. I’d love to see what some of you guys tie or some of your favorites I can ripoff. Here’s some that I’ve whipped up. 


















Instagram @SumlinVisuals


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Really good looking stuff. Don't have any pictures that I can post, but I've become the same way. No matter how many different things I tie, I throw the same 2-3 patterns I always throw.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great job --I'm jealous ! Two questions : Which two are your favorites and when are you going to go to online sales ?


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

lsucole said:


> Great job --I'm jealous ! Two questions : Which two are your favorites and when are you going to go to online sales ?


Haha Thanks! My favorites are the Glass minnows and the Gurglers. Glass Minnows are killer in the docklights and a Pink Gurgler is my go to when stalking Redfish in summer. Nothing better than watching a red or trout smash a gurgler. 

I don't sell any (mainly because of time), but I have helped a good friend launch his company SpaceCoastFlies.com He is a much better tyer than me. You can use the code FIRSTFLY for 20% off your first order of flies or materials.

Sorry that sounded like an shameless promotion. He's just a close friend and a great fly tyer. I built his website and help with some marketing. Helping spread the word.


----------



## REDINGTONDRUM (Feb 13, 2018)

Thank you, great ties. Mind if I ask what you are using for the sand flee legs?


----------



## REDINGTONDRUM (Feb 13, 2018)

A few of my older ones... working on the pink gurgler now...


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

REDINGTONDRUM said:


> Thank you, great ties. Mind if I ask what you are using for the sand flee legs?


Thanks! I use Hareline Ultra Micro Chenille for the legs


----------

